# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  16 ноября - КОНЬ + MAYS @ ОГНИ

## ChiChiK

16 ноября, в пятницу, в клубе "ОГНИ" пройдет большой РЕЙВ какого уже
давно не было. В эту ночь тут соберутся все любители хорошего техно и
длительных танцев. А играть будут только звезды первой величины,
только лучшие диджеи страны!

► dj КОНЬ
► dj MAYS

в одном клубе, на одном танцполе, всю ночь на пролет. Такого еще не было!!!

Время работы 23:00 - 08:00
Вход: 80/50/30 грн
-по картам клуба бесплатно до 00:00, затем 50 грн
-по аватарной акции 30 грн до 00:00 (http://vk.com/topic-4479915_27346384)
-по списку 50 грн (http://vk.com/topic-4479915_27346393
-полная стоимость 80 грн

No smoking @ bar & dancefloor
18+
FCTRL
Резерв: (048)771-2010
_________________________________________

----------

